# Will this pipe kill my fish???



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I bought this piping in hopes of making a spray bar to attach to my C-360. I just want to make sure its safe for the fish. I asked the guy at lowes if its safe for potable water, he gave me a blank stare then said yeah, it should be. so I'm not feeling too confident. I didn't see until I got home that the tag says "for outdoor use only", which I know should tell me that it won't be good for my fish. I was hoping to get the opinion of any plumbers out there possibly, before I took it all back. It was labled on the shelf as something like "PVC riser"or something like that. I can't remember exactly. I was hoping to use this to avoid having to paint the pvc. Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance,

Khris


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It is for a sprinkler system, so it would not have to be suitable for potable water and probably isn't because most black PVC I goggled was not. Another reason could be it's only for outdoor use, is to avoid hooking it up to hot water which might soften it.

Here is some strange information about PVC:

Taste:

http://flexpvc.com/application-guidelines.shtml

Stretching PVC:

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-88109593.html

Potable water grade PVC pond liner -but it's white!

http://www.geocheminc.com/pondliners.htm


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

I spose, if your aim is good and ya swing it hard enough. :thumb: 
.
.
.
I'm kidding, I'm kidding. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

If it's still concerning you, 1/2" CPVC with end plugs should work fine for a spray bar.

~Ed


----------

